
More OCaml - jasim
https://sites.google.com/site/steveyegge2/more-ocaml
======
melling
Steve Yegge in 2004. How is OCaml doing these days?

“OCaml is pretty much the most expressive language I've ever used, maybe more
expressive even than Ruby and Lisp, and I'm still not finished learning the
more exotic features like Functors.”

------
mplewis
This article is from 2004. OCaml is still a wonderful language with some major
issues in real-world use the last time I tried it. The ones I remember best
are: it's hard to build a good CLI interface like the kind argparse in Python
makes easy, and the toolchain setup is black magic that either works or is
catastrophically broken. I'd love to use ReasonML in the web but the toolchain
issues make it so hard to recommend.

~~~
testcross
cmdliner is like 100 times better than argparse in my experience.

------
girzel
> I think OCaml has some fairly fundamental problems that keep it from being a
> first choice for server-side development.

But what were those problems, Steve?!

